# Juges...



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

we all have our favorite judges and are "least" favorite, and we all know that what ever the judges say is final and most of the time judges place the class fare. But is it fare when a judge places you in 6 out of 7 because of the breed of your horse!?
in a show that i was in i did very well in showmanship, then i went in my riding classes and i had the same judge and i was doing awful...at my last class i did perfect, then the judge placed my 6 out of 7 and said " Dear, it's not your fault you ride a applossa" OMG! she said that as she passed me my ribbon...if she doesn't like appys keep that to your self..later, i told some one and they said " oyea...she thinks all appy should be westren" that made me mad...but i keeped my cool, it just bugged me that that marked me down... any way tell me what you think..i'll try to find the video of that class
[/url]


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

oh my heck....I would not have kept quiet....I would have dismounted and yelled at the judge for horse discrimination right there in front of EVERYBODY! make her feel really embarrassed!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

yea..i know i felt like running over her...that was my worsed show that season...err...even the girl who got frist said i did better that 6th place.. i still can't find that video, thanks for the consern


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i found it...but i don't know how to put in on the post..tell me and i'll post it


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Shoot no!!!! You should have complained! Thats not right or fair!!! ERRRR that ticks me :evil: :evil: She should not have done that, it's not fair to judge you on the breed of your horse, thats not what everyone is there for.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks guys, she ****ed me off....if she ever judges me again and says anything i'm going to say some thing...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree that it's not fair, but here judges are very biased against coloured horses unless it's western or coloured breed classes. Only now are pally's and bucky's doing alrite in open shows. I am very against this discrimination as my pony recieves it as well ( he's a purebred welsh and Australian Ridiong ponies and pb welsh's are what's "in") however sometimes you have to accept that's the way judges are it's unfair but you can't change their opinion. I wish judges weren't descriminatory like that it sucks!

Anyways i hope this doesn't sound rude.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

doesn't sound rude at all  !


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my god I feel so sorry for you I would have probally would have screemed at the juge!! I would have complaned!! That is just putting someone last in a compatition because there were black!! If it happens again dont put up with!! I cant beleve someone would say that to your face :evil: [/quote]


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

if someone can tell me how to put the video on the post i will post it


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

I know how you feel right now i'm just starting off my show season ,and it's pretty small but in the summer i'm moving up to bigger shows and more competition. I own a Percheron/Paint so whenever I go to the shows and enter any kind of jumping class I always hear trainers on foot talking to their showing girls. Saying stuff like oh don't worry about her she owns a percheron they don't jump well at all or Oh they can't jump.Well aparently if you look at my avatar ..OH MY GOSH he can jump and the judges and those girls and their trainers who were talking about me and Dublin always watch me walk out of that arena absolutely astounded. Good judges are *REALLY* hard to find... And Great judges at least where I show at .. don't exsist.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

heya, when i go showing we actually choose our judges, so we have a good chance, we've been showing for many years now and so we know the good and bad judges and who likes and who dislikes our ponies, it takes time but its well worth it.

However i went to a show today and i took my tradional coloured and he went brilliantly, i took him in the first class and he went great, got third out of bout 10 (which is great for a first time out with him) anyways i went into my next class (same judge) and it was the inhand coloured and he places the all nice;y plaited scewbald ponies 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th then the piebald tradionals, you could just tell what he liked he was a crap judge (sorry just expressing my angryness :evil: ) lol it was really a pain in the ***, anyways im getting his name and im not entrying if hes the judges again.
Tbh id rather travel than get badly place due to what breed or colour the judge likes i mean it isnt on the colour or if there plaited or tradtional, its about the porpotion and how they move and etc you all know what i mean. lol okay i think ive expressed myself abit to much but hope you all understand the point im getting at :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah horsecrazy i tend to do the same with choosing judges- however around here there are always new judges coming up or ones that i've nver been under and here our judges are very "You scratch my back and i'll scratch yours"- which is very unfair- i've been in many situations were everyone even people who have beaten me in a class will tell mje that i deserved to be hgher up the line or even deserved to win, or i know that i didn't really deserve the win and that's just the way showing is.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, we def. don't get to chose our judges in the states. I think it's a bit unfair being able to choose a judge, honestly. Like showpony said, the "you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours" would be everywhere. There would be too much politics in showing if it became that way here. :shock:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Our showing is totally corrupt! It is extremely political and that's way i'm trying to get into dressage more- the judges have to give you feedback! And it's so much more fun.

BTW when i say we choose our judges i mean when we get a program first thing i do is check out who's judging then depending on whether they like/dislike my horse i decvide to enter or not. Sometimes if i'm not sure we talk to friends who know what type of horse they like or whether they are "face judges"- here showing has gotten more facey in the last 3yrs and unfotunately i don't think it's goona change anytime soon. 
Showing is too expensive too waste money on a judge who you know isn't going to place you. also here to compete at Our Royals especially Sydney Royal it requires performances which are 1sts, Champions or Reserve Champions- Everyone's aim is to qualify there horse for the Royals- and quallies can be anywhere of a minimum of 3 to a minimum of 7 depending on class etc. THen you have to nominate and then be acceptd it's hard work and means campaigning for a year often every weekend or every couple of wekends to get the necessary quallies. It's all very political and Frustrating!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe that. I had no idea. There is no way I'd show that way. In the states, we have judges that are assigned to the classes. We don't pick and they aren't supposed to discriminate. I also like dressage a lot because there is less room for discrimination. They have to go by the score card and leave comments as to WHY they marked you down. It seems as if a lot of people would kiss a judge's behind to get in good with them where you are. I'd say a lot of judges are paid off as well! Are there any decent judges or shows? It seems as if even though you win a show, doesn't even mean that you're a good rider with that sort of system. It just seems as if you know the right people!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes Kristy it is very much who you know- i hate that part of showing and i'm definately not a "face" in our show scene. There are some good judges who don't care about faces etc. THe best thing is when we have big shows we get alot of overseas judges particularly from the UK who don't know the "faces" so don't show favouritism which is good.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Good. I feel bad for the riders that aren't well known but are still very good riders. Hopefully the way things are will fade out. After all, every judge must retire some day.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Well yes it can be really annoying when you feel you have been judged unfairly! BUT I would seriously discourage any abuse of any official.....here in NZ that is viewed as bad as galloping past the Master on the Hunt! If you abuse an official or Judge it can result in instant elimination.....there are avenues to complain but you must pay for the previlege and within a certain time frame of your class! Your money only comes back if you are found correct...!
YES it can be annoying but we just dig our toes in and come back with avengeance at the next show. 8)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I wouldn't ever abuse an official, but I certainly have a hard time being two faced to someone. This gets me in a bit of trouble, but I'd rather trouble then be fake.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I never said anything about abusing officials- me and my mum have a whinge to each other or very close friends - but we also accept that that's how the showring is i just was saying that it is frustrating


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

No, no, I wasn't implying that you did. I was just saying I would never cross a certain line, but I'd have a hard time being two faced to a judge like a lot of people are.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

I hardly think that holding a fair bit of decorum is being two faced, If you go through the right of complaint procedure everyone concerned is involved and you come in front of a select panel of judges who investigate the complaint. This is what happens here in New Zealand and it guards agains't full on fighting NOT that I am implying that, that was the initial thread starters intentions.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh ok then- although i have heard of cases were competitors have abused judges/officials!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Oh ok then- although i have heard of cass were competitors have abused judges/officials!


I have. I've been to quite a few shows here in the UK, where competitors have been less than impressed with a judges decision. I find the majority of judges are very fair, but you do find the odd one, who can be bought, or place for the wrong reasons, or place because their face fits..... 
Also you have the odd competitor who thinks their horse/pony should be placed first everytime. These tend to be the ones who complain against the judges decision.
But whats that saying?! "Beauty is within the eye of the beholder" (something like that anyway) But my point being, we all have different tastes, what one person finds beautiful and should have first place, another may think its not that beautiful and would place lower.


----------



## kategreece (Oct 16, 2007)

*horsematch.com*

So sorry to hear that . I'm afraid I will complain of it if met such a case .


----------



## horsey_gal_18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Judging in Australia is very political I agree and its most definately unfair. I dont own a horse but have travelled to many shows with horsey friends and often I see discrimination from the judges when riders with "different" horses compete. Percherons, Draught Horses and Paints, Pintos etc. are becoming increasingly more popular and judges here in Australia dont seem to mind this but I definately know what showpony is saying when she says judges are like "you scratch my back and I'll scratch yours" Hope all goes well at your next show!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Altough I'm usually the first one to say that the judging in Oz is mainly a popularity contest in regards to the original post re riding an appy, in Oz the horse would not have even been looked at in the english ring as it states in our rule book that horses are to be of a solid colour. As showpony stated there are some pallys and roans coming up in the pony ring, however if someone tried to ride a coloured hack in the open ring it would be a case of in, round and out!

Sad but true


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

0-0Dublin0-0 said:


> I know how you feel right now i'm just starting off my show season ,and it's pretty small but in the summer i'm moving up to bigger shows and more competition. I own a Percheron/Paint so whenever I go to the shows and enter any kind of jumping class I always hear trainers on foot talking to their showing girls. Saying stuff like oh don't worry about her she owns a percheron they don't jump well at all or Oh they can't jump.Well aparently if you look at my avatar ..OH MY GOSH he can jump and the judges and those girls and their trainers who were talking about me and Dublin always watch me walk out of that arena absolutely astounded. Good judges are *REALLY* hard to find... And Great judges at least where I show at .. don't exsist.


^^Agreed. And if you are talking about the horse in your avatar....he jumps 20 times bteer than some warmbloods. GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

0-0Dublin0-0 said:


> I know how you feel right now i'm just starting off my show season ,and it's pretty small but in the summer i'm moving up to bigger shows and more competition. I own a Percheron/Paint so whenever I go to the shows and enter any kind of jumping class I always hear trainers on foot talking to their showing girls. Saying stuff like oh don't worry about her she owns a percheron they don't jump well at all or Oh they can't jump.Well aparently if you look at my avatar ..OH MY GOSH he can jump and the judges and those girls and their trainers who were talking about me and Dublin always watch me walk out of that arena absolutely astounded. Good judges are *REALLY* hard to find... And Great judges at least where I show at .. don't exsist.


^^Agreed. And if you are talking about the horse in your avatar....he jumps 20 times better than some warmbloods. GORGEOUS!!!


----------

